# $2500 CASH Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway! *









As if giving away a pair of Elite 100" Screens, three Dayton EMM-6 calibrated microphones, three GIK Acoustics ArtPanel's and a massive Exodus Audio Maelstrom-21" subwoofer were not enough... we'll top it off with $2500 CASH to TEN (10) lucky Home Theater Shack members!


*Ten lucky winners!*


*Three $500 CASH Winners... 


Two $250 CASH Winners... 


Five $100 CASH Winners*


:spend: :spend: :spend: :spend: :spend:


*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*November 1, 2009 through December 31, 2009*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by December 15, 2009 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held on New Year's Day 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 50 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 50 will already meet this requirement.* *<<<*

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the $2500 CASH Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

ALL CASH will be paid via PayPal to your email address on file here at the Shack. PayPal fees and rates are the responsibility of the winners.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by December 15, 2009 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*This is an announcement thread only... questions and comments may be posted in the discussion thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to our winners!!!*

$500 goes to: *Funkmonkey*

$500 goes to: *evilskillit*

$500 goes to: *bbieger*

$250 goes to: *fredk*

$250 goes to: *tonyvdb*

$100 goes to: *sub_crazy*

$100 goes to: *mlkmgr*

$100 goes to: *tcarcio*

$100 goes to: *FlashJim*

$100 goes to: *1canuck2*

*Excellent!* :clap: 

*We appreciate all of you participating here at the Shack!*

*** For payment please PM me your full name and address... and for payment via PayPal, please _include_ your preferred PayPal address. 


*And for those that did not win... hang tight... in just a few days we will be announcing yet another cash giveaway!*


----------

